# FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE



## crackerzjack (Mar 24, 2010)

All, Need help,


I've been using freebsd 7.3-RELEASE and wanted to upgrade to freebsd 7.3-STABLE, how should I do? whether freebsd 7.3 can STABLE?

thx


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Use csup(1) with the RELENG_7_3 tag.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Use csup(1) with the RELENG_7_3 tag.



He wants -STABLE so that'll be RELENG_7


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

No 

RELENG_7 is 7-STABLE (may move to 7.4 somewhere, if at all)
RELENG_7_3 is 7.3-STABLE (will always stay on 7.3)
RELENG_7_3_0 is 7.3-RELEASE + patches


----------



## joel@ (Mar 24, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> RELENG_7 is 7-STABLE (may move to 7.4 somewhere, if at all)
> RELENG_7_3 is 7.3-STABLE (will always stay on 7.3)
> RELENG_7_3_0 is 7.3-RELEASE + patches


Um...

RELENG_7 is 7-STABLE (development branch).
RELENG_7_3 is 7.3-RELEASE + security patches.
RELENG_7_3_0 is 7.3-RELEASE without any patches (what you get if you download the 7.3 ISO file)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok  I thought there was a way to stay on a specific X.Y-STABLE branch (which I've never done, so I guess I invented my own RELENG scheme!).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

RELENG_7 is currently 7.3-STABLE. Similar to my RELENG_8 which is now 8.0-STABLE.


```
FreeBSD molly.dicelan.home 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #0: Tue Mar  9 02:28:09 CET 2010     root@molly.dicelan.home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MOLLY8  i386
```


----------



## tangram (Mar 25, 2010)

*@ crackerzjack*

Example of a FreeBSD 7.x STABLE supfile:

```
*default host=cvsup2.uk.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

You can change the mirror to one closer your country.

Make sure to read:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html


----------



## phoenix (Mar 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ok  I thought there was a way to stay on a specific X.Y-STABLE branch (which I've never done, so I guess I invented my own RELENG scheme!).



7-STABLE and 7.3-STABLE are currently the same thing.

RELENG_7 is the tag to use.

If you upgrade to RELENG_7 after installing 7.0 and before 7.1 is released, uname will show 7.0-STABLE.

If you upgrade to RELENG_7 after installing 7.1 and before 7.2 is released, uname will show 7.1-STABLE.

If you upgrade to RELENG_7 after installing 7.2 and before 7.3 is released, uname will show 7.2-STABLE.

If you upgrade to RELENG_7 after installing 7.3 and before 7.4 is released, uname will show 7.3-STABLE.

IOW, uname will show the last released version of FreeBSD since you upgraded to -STABLE (there's more to it than that, but that's the gist of it).  It's just to show a rough idea of "when" in the stable dev process you upgraded.  Otherwise, how could people distinguish between "7-STABLE" from 2 years ago and "7-STABLE" from 2 days ago?

Addendum:  DD, maybe you're thinking of the security branches, RELENG_X_Y, which is -RELEASE+security fixes+major/uber-important fixes?


----------



## crackerzjack (Mar 26, 2010)

All thx for the answer.... and problem now solved....


----------

